# UK Based MMA brands or uk themed



## FlikstRR (Dec 25, 2009)

hey,

Its damn damn cold atm and im a fan of hoodies in general so I have been scowering the net tonight looking for a hoodie to buy(and an excuse to get a tshirt or two!)..

I have a few tapout tee's, a venom tee etc.. and figured it was time i tried to show uk a bit. I know about razorstorm and like their white/camo hoodie and if there is nothing else ill happily buy & wear that.. im just not a major fan of white and i KNOW i would get it too dirty far too often.. I havent seen a black version. 

so I ask.. being relatively new to supporting uk scene.. who else should i be looking at brands wise?? I only know of the wolfslair tapout shirts, the tricosta tees .. and i cannot for the LIFE of me find a dan hardy tee.. as hes one of my fav uk fighters and would love one of his walk in tees/hoody!

cheers lads/lasses

Phil


----------



## FlikstRR (Dec 25, 2009)

no one?


----------



## Razorstorm (Aug 6, 2009)

Off the top of my head im sure fightshop have the dan hardy tapout signature shirt. Im sure they were advertising it on facebook


----------



## FlikstRR (Dec 25, 2009)

cheers dude ill check it out.. im the mean time.. fancy doing a black hoody!!


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

I second the black hoody from razorstorm, black outsells white BIG TIME!!!


----------



## Razorstorm (Aug 6, 2009)

lol alright lads alright lol.

I shall look into it!.We are getting black and blue shorts soon and a whole new range of tees


----------



## FlikstRR (Dec 25, 2009)

hell yes!.. soon as the black range come in let me know and ill rep it. 

need to get some shorts at some point so..

although that doesnt fix my short term hoody needs lol...

theres a brand called 'kill it' ive just seen. anyone heard of them before? LOVING their designs.


----------



## Razorstorm (Aug 6, 2009)

Ye, its the guy who used to own hostile or hostility I think, cant remember which one. But he changed his brand to remove any confusion


----------



## DanMMA (Apr 7, 2009)

The is also a company called Like 2 FightLIKE 2 FIGHT MMA SHORTS, MMA GLOVES, MMA TSHIRTS & RASHGUARDS


----------



## FlikstRR (Dec 25, 2009)

looks like ill be needing my shorts sooner than i thought due to finding a local mma school.. 

how long till those black razerstorm shorts??... otherwise ill probably end up with some sprawls, alot of good reviews for them.


----------



## Razorstorm (Aug 6, 2009)

Be around Feb time mate


----------



## FlikstRR (Dec 25, 2009)

daaaaaaaamn!!!  looking to buy my gear this week as i have first week of lessons starting this sunday.

I have no shorts to my name.. being a web geek i usuall hide my pastey chicken legs 

not even got some shorts in beta test?


----------



## Razorstorm (Aug 6, 2009)

haha, sorry dude no black or blue shorts in sight. Literally only got white ones here at moment


----------

